# mediterranean classical music - nicolau bartolome?!



## zzzounds (Sep 3, 2007)

hi everyone.
i need some info about the composer Nicolau Bartolome (i think you spell it like this!).
does anyone know him? it's related to classical mediterranean music.
thanks
zr §


----------

